

Diffusion Web: A new framework for market entry decisions - sloanie
http://ebyd.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/diffusion-web-a-new-framework-for-market-entry-decisions/

======
dmix
While this is interesting from an academic sense, I found it difficult to
apply to my own startup. Maybe it makes more sense for corporate companies who
can invest time in strategic planning.

~~~
mahmud
Agreed. This seems like something for a procrastinating theorist.

For small one-man projects; eye-ball the market and confirm at least one
buyer. Charge the first buyer 50% of development costs and shoulder the rest
yourself (mostly in labor.) Market. Scale. Profit.

